

Silverback — usability testing app for mac - released - tortilla
http://silverbackapp.com/

======
dcurtis
I've been following Silverback for a while. The parallax effect on their site
has kept me entertained for hours (just resize the window, it's crazy).

But the app will be an invaluable tool to user experience designers. It works
well, it's simple, and solves a serious problem that the developers had
themselves at Clearleft. Those are the ingredients for a successful product.

~~~
markbao
Holy crap, that's awesome.

~~~
unalone
Agreed. What an awesomely novel way to make a website look nice.

------
whalesalad
Horrible website. I'm seriously totally underwhelmed by their website, which
seems half-assed and incomplete.

The app looks alright, but Screenflow (which they interestingly used to record
their screencast of their app) does the same thing. We've recorded dozens of
usability tests using it, and it's been great.

Silverback does, however, record mouseclicks and the various keystrokes though
which is a nice thing to have. I like the interaction with the remote as well
by the moderator.

~~~
jamongkad
I disagree, personally I like the look of the website. It presents itself in a
no nonsense manner. It states it's intention in a straight forward way.
(that's a big plus for me as I hate websites that beat around the bush, just
tell me what's the product it and what's it about!)

Apart from the cute gorilla, the side bar beside him states the features of
the app. Features which I might find favorable or not. But still at the most
it is stated clearly.

~~~
whalesalad
Yes, the site does its job and works fine, but this came out of clearleft.
These guys used to be allstars a few years ago, so although the site is
decent, it doesn't live up to what I or other designers might expect to see
from Clearleft. It's nothing at all spectacular at all, and it even comes from
themselves. Not like this is some client project, it's as though they didn't
care at all.

------
lux
Haven't had a chance to download it yet, but it seems really close feature-
wise to Screenflow from varasoftware.com, which we've used very successfully
for usability testing recently. We were considering Morae initially, but
Screenflow works with our Macs and ended up working out great. Plus, we really
didn't need the extra analysis tools Morae offered anyway. I'll be interested
to try this out now and see the differences now.

------
henning
That's the best illustration of a gorilla in a lab coat I've seen all day.

------
unalone
Is it considered dweeby that I knew about this site through reading logo
blogs?

Looks very cool. I'll have to try it out soon.

------
auston
Just used it, very easy to use!

One question thought, will it work with Parallels(dont have parellels
installed right now)?

------
timcederman
Looks great actually. Shame we do all our testing on Dells... :(

